# Par lll



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

Researching Par lll herbicide as well as Target. Anyone got insight willing to share?

BCRick


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Used for turf and sod farms here, there is a limit of 2 applications per year I think. This is par 3 I'm referring to.


----------

